# Looking for some pleco tankmates for my L046



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have 6 L046 in a 33g tank and was looking to add a few pleco tankmates to the mix. Just wondering what similar sized or suitable plecos that I would be able to add to the zebras. I was originally hoping to just keep it a simple species tank but I'm getting looking to add to my collection. Any advice from you experts would be great. 

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

A half dozen L250's would sure look good


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're hoping for breeding Tony, I would advise against it. Species tank is best. If you want, dwarf shrimp would work. A whole tank of cherry shrimp with them would be cool and would provide cleanup for you.

The concerns would be competition as the H. zebras would be outcompeted. If you really want to add something and am not too worried about getting spawns, then I would suggest Peckoltia Compta (L134) or Peckoltia Vittata (L015) as they would be small and less likely to dominate the zebs and at the same time, would not have a chance of cross-breeding. They are also higher temperature loving and can tolerate more varieties of food.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm not a pleco expert but I'd like to share an observation I made yesterday as I saw my first hypancistrus and peckoltia squabble for territory. What about L10a, farawolla's, whiptails...tetras.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm.....LOL.



-N/A- said:


> A half dozen L250's would sure look good


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Yes, I have read that given the zebra's timid nature that there would be some concern about them being able to compete for food, or that they might be pushed around. Also, of course, for breeding, a species only tank would be best. Just looking for a change.



2wheelsx2 said:


> If you're hoping for breeding Tony, I would advise against it. Species tank is best. If you want, dwarf shrimp would work. A whole tank of cherry shrimp with them would be cool and would provide cleanup for you.
> 
> The concerns would be competition as the H. zebras would be outcompeted. If you really want to add something and am not too worried about getting spawns, then I would suggest Peckoltia Compta (L134) or Peckoltia Vittata (L015) as they would be small and less likely to dominate the zebs and at the same time, would not have a chance of cross-breeding. They are also higher temperature loving and can tolerate more varieties of food.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, even the zebras themselves will occasionally raise a little hell with each other. Nothing serious.

I'd like to also get a bit more of a natural scape for them instead of my current slabs of slate and pleco caves.....maybe add some more rocks and some wood?



jobber604 said:


> I'm not a pleco expert but I'd like to share an observation I made yesterday as I saw my first hypancistrus and peckoltia squabble for territory. What about L10a, farawolla's, whiptails...tetras.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> A half dozen L250's would sure look good


Considering only a few were only ever exported and sold for like 10k each.....

I agree tho, stick to species only, especially if you want to breed. The other option that I've had good luck with is Pseudas with L46. Same diet and what not, but very different looking! L25, 273, 97, etc 114 might be a bit too much of an aggressive eater for the 46's tho.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually Ming had a good idea. Whiptails (Farlowella or Sturisoma) like the L10a would be good additions, as long as your find ones which tolerate the higher heat and can handle a high protein diet. I find my L10a not too shy, which would make it interesting. I would agree that a school of tetras like rummy nose would look stunning in that tank. Maybe a few branchy manzanita to break up the scape with an irregular jagged shape.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wouldn't some of these be way too big? I suppose it does take some time for any pleco to grow.



CanadaPleco said:


> The other option that I've had good luck with is Pseudas with L46. Same diet and what not, but very different looking! L25, 273, 97, etc 114 might be a bit too much of an aggressive eater for the 46's tho.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was hoping to offer some different colours too. Hmm....lots to think about. I do like your branch manzanita suggestion though. The neon tetras I have in there right now don't school much but that may be due to my not having much of any aquascaping right now.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Actually Ming had a good idea. Whiptails (Farlowella or Sturisoma) like the L10a would be good additions, as long as your find ones which tolerate the higher heat and can handle a high protein diet. I find my L10a not too shy, which would make it interesting. I would agree that a school of tetras like rummy nose would look stunning in that tank. Maybe a few branchy manzanita to break up the scape with an irregular jagged shape.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pseudas, with the exception of the L114, are very slow growers, but eventually they'll get way too big. Just as an example, my L273 grew only about 1.5 inches in 18 months or so that I've had him, but my L114 has doubled in size from 2.5" to almost 6" in the same time frame.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to offer some different colours too. Hmm....lots to think about. I do like your branch manzanita suggestion though. The neon tetras I have in there right now don't school much but that may be due to my not having much of any aquascaping right now.


The problem with schooling fish is that they don't gather tightly unless there's a threat (real or perceived), so in your L46 tank, you're not going to get that. I get a super tight school(s) in my discus cube.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

L273 sure is a beauty. The LDA105 looks awesome too. I think my trouble is that I prefer seeing them in a more natural habitat....so with my zebras, even if they don't breed for me, I'm not really too concerned....I may sell off a few later on.



2wheelsx2 said:


> The Pseudas, with the exception of the L114, are very slow growers, but eventually they'll get way too big. Just as an example, my L273 grew only about 1.5 inches in 18 months or so that I've had him, but my L114 has doubled in size from 2.5" to almost 6" in the same time frame.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, the zebras aren't much of a threat to anything...except the Hikari pellets I feed them....and even then, sometimes the pellets get away! LOL.



2wheelsx2 said:


> The problem with schooling fish is that they don't gather tightly unless there's a threat (real or perceived), so in your L46 tank, you're not going to get that. I get a super tight school(s) in my discus cube.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 on this,all three groups of tetras exhibit this behavior with my wilds as well.Sometimes all the zipping around spooks my discus, and throws them into a 'bumper car ralley' which i cant stand!



2wheelsx2 said:


> The problem with schooling fish is that they don't gather tightly unless there's a threat (real or perceived), so in your L46 tank, you're not going to get that. I get a super tight school(s) in my discus cube.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tony,

I would also love to expand and get a few more L46, and the idea of setting up a biotype or similar setup to themselves is something i have been giving some thought to.Charles and i were discussing this a few weeks ago, and it doesnt take alot to create it.Its obvious good stock and availability is a vital key, but equipment and supplies are readily available.Does help you do some research, and see what others have done.There's a topic i came across on the planetcatfish.com forum called "The deep of Rio Xingu" started by a member called Haavard Stoere in which he setups a beautiful and very accurate setup for his colony of L46! Worth a look and read if you find it.



tony1928 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to offer some different colours too. Hmm....lots to think about. I do like your branch manzanita suggestion though. The neon tetras I have in there right now don't school much but that may be due to my not having much of any aquascaping right now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a stunning setup by Haavard. I only have a 33g right now so I'm probably not going to try and keep it relatively simple so as to not eat up all the space in the tank with decor. The difficulty I guess is creating the caves necessary for them. With more space you have more options of creating things. The plecocaves.com stuff I bought do the job but they don't look very natural no doubt. I'm going to try to hide them as much as I can but again, I only have so much space in a 33g.



Luke78 said:


> Tony,
> 
> I would also love to expand and get a few more L46, and the idea of setting up a biotype or similar setup to themselves is something i have been giving some thought to.Charles and i were discussing this a few weeks ago, and it doesnt take alot to create it.Its obvious good stock and availability is a vital key, but equipment and supplies are readily available.Does help you do some research, and see what others have done.There's a topic i came across on the planetcatfish.com forum called "The deep of Rio Xingu" started by a member called Haavard Stoere in which he setups a beautiful and very accurate setup for his colony of L46! Worth a look and read if you find it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> There's a topic i came across on the planetcatfish.com forum called "The deep of Rio Xingu" started by a member called Haavard Stoere in which he setups a beautiful and very accurate setup for his colony of L46! Worth a look and read if you find it.


That was a great piece. It was under Shane's World in Catfishology: Aquascaping for Hypancistrus zebra, Part 1 • The Perfectionist • Catfishology • Shane's World • PlanetCatfish

Too bad Haavard got PO'd at some unscrupulous people who stole his pics without credit, and now no longer posts anything to planetcatfish. I loved that article and his articles on spawning the L200, which led me ultimately to keeping fancy plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> The plecocaves.com stuff I bought do the job but they don't look very natural no doubt. I'm going to try to hide them as much as I can but again, I only have so much space in a 33g.


With the addition of some gnarly thicker Mazanita and rock slabs, you should be able to hide them all. I have 4 man made pleco caves in my cube hidden that way, plus another 10 or 20 spots created by stacking the rocks with stones so that they are tilted at an angle. That was inspired by Haarvard's setup. None of the caves are visible that way, but to keep debris from settling in their I have HK's pointed down there to stir up the sediments. That's the nice thing about plecos. No problem with excessive flow.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, my only problem is the space available in my 33g. Also, despite me wanting to hide the caves, I'd actually like to be able to see some of these plecos once in a while either...and also like you said, to be able to make sure not too much debris gets caught up in all the nooks and crannies. Right now, I try to keep flow high near the substrate and also use pour water during water changes onto those areas to flush out detritus. Once in the water column, the filters take it all out. I also have a chunk of Poret foam attached to a maxijet in there help with that.



2wheelsx2 said:


> With the addition of some gnarly thicker Mazanita and rock slabs, you should be able to hide them all. I have 4 man made pleco caves in my cube hidden that way, plus another 10 or 20 spots created by stacking the rocks with stones so that they are tilted at an angle. That was inspired by Haarvard's setup. None of the caves are visible that way, but to keep debris from settling in their I have HK's pointed down there to stir up the sediments. That's the nice thing about plecos. No problem with excessive flow.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Didnt know that happened,very unfortunate and disappointing as this gentleman spent quite a bit of time,alot of research,and resources to make the final project available to others to see and work from.Iam be gonna resorting to this when i come around creating my own in the near future.



2wheelsx2 said:


> That was a great piece. It was under Shane's World in Catfishology: Aquascaping for Hypancistrus zebra, Part 1 • The Perfectionist • Catfishology • Shane's World • PlanetCatfish
> 
> Too bad Haavard got PO'd at some unscrupulous people who stole his pics without credit, and now no longer posts anything to planetcatfish. I loved that article and his articles on spawning the L200, which led me ultimately to keeping fancy plecos.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tony,

Space wise at the current time, i think your alright until they start multiplying in larger numbers.Getting the right pieces together (rock,stones,driftwood,caves) to you liking takes time and effort.Sounds like you have things in the right direction,just putting the finishing touches on it is left.



tony1928 said:


> Yeah, my only problem is the space available in my 33g. Also, despite me wanting to hide the caves, I'd actually like to be able to see some of these plecos once in a while either...and also like you said, to be able to make sure not too much debris gets caught up in all the nooks and crannies. Right now, I try to keep flow high near the substrate and also use pour water during water changes onto those areas to flush out detritus. Once in the water column, the filters take it all out. I also have a chunk of Poret foam attached to a maxijet in there help with that.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think for now I'm just going to rescape my 33g. Do a bit of a riverbank look with some new lighter coloured substrate of fine sand/gravel. I like what I've seen from googling and will loosely base it on this setup which to me looks awesome. ZebraPleco I especially like the sloping rock formations. To keep things together and to make some natural looking caves for the plecos, I might use a little dab of silicone to help keep a rock or two together. Will be using all smooth river rocks, large flat ones, and smaller ones to create the look. Thoughts?

Honestly, I've love to get a bigger tank, like a 60 - 90g tank....but I think that will have to wait.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are looking for some plecos, I might have a few plecos coming this way this week


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure you do Charles. Actually come to think of it, you don't nearly have as much pleco stock as you normally did before. Is it just harder to import nowadays?

Getting some pseudas? 



charles said:


> If you are looking for some plecos, I might have a few plecos coming this way this week


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tony,

Great link , thanks for sharing that.Good luck with the final project and dont forget to add some pics.



tony1928 said:


> I think for now I'm just going to rescape my 33g. Do a bit of a riverbank look with some new lighter coloured substrate of fine sand/gravel. I like what I've seen from googling and will loosely base it on this setup which to me looks awesome. ZebraPleco I especially like the sloping rock formations. To keep things together and to make some natural looking caves for the plecos, I might use a little dab of silicone to help keep a rock or two together. Will be using all smooth river rocks, large flat ones, and smaller ones to create the look. Thoughts?
> 
> Honestly, I've love to get a bigger tank, like a 60 - 90g tank....but I think that will have to wait.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am expecting 3 separate shipments of plecos. So something for everyone


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm....again, tempting me. Any that would play nicely with my zebras?



charles said:


> I am expecting 3 separate shipments of plecos. So something for everyone


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just curious how would L134's do with zebras?
My thoughts are more, how would zebra's do with my Leopard frogs? Hmmmm...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

From my own limited experience and from reading, zebras are pretty timid and probably wouldn't be able to compete for food with more aggressive eaters. Also, they only max out at around 4" or so I believe. Also, they eat a mainly meat based diet.



davej said:


> Just curious how would L134's do with zebras?
> My thoughts are more, how would zebra's do with my Leopard frogs? Hmmmm...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

L134's can handle a meat based diet as the Peckoltia and Hypancistrus are the easiest to feed in my tanks. My L134 are in with my discus. The only concern would be feeding sufficiently to make sure the L046 are getting enough to eat. L134 generally max out at about 4" also. They're about the smallest of the Peckoltia. Charles can correct but I believe only the L015 (Peckoltia vittata) are smaller.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Thanks Gary. Yes, I have read that given the zebra's timid nature that there would be some concern about them being able to compete for food, or that they might be pushed around. Also, of course, for breeding, a species only tank would be best. Just looking for a change.


if you r looking for a change, i have about 30 dwarf white parrots i can spare some for you.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup L15 and L140 is the smallest I have seen. Even the L134 is a bit larger than them...

I heard a rumor that they are coming to BC near you real soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I heard a rumor that they are coming to BC near you real soon.


Sweet! And L160, L25, L24, etc. also right?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles is like Santa Claus....creating that anticipation by saying Christmas is coming! Well, Christmas for Gary anyways. 

Gary, did you pick up that blue eye already? Cuz I haven't heard the blue eye talk lately.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Charles is like Santa Claus....creating that anticipation by saying Christmas is coming! Well, Christmas for Gary anyways.
> 
> Gary, did you pick up that blue eye already? Cuz I haven't heard the blue eye talk lately.


Hahaha...something like that. What?!!??? You never saw it? I put pics up all over the place. Yup. That boy has been in my tank for a couple of months now. I broke down and brought him home. King of the tank now. Check out the pics in my pleco thread, but here's a good view of him.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoa Gary....I can't believe I missed that. I guess all that harrassment from Charles eventually paid off. I guess at some point you just gotta cave on stuff in this hobby. It is beautiful. The thing that hits me are the "blue" eyes...it looks so freakishly unnatural that you can't stop looking at it due to the vibrant colour. Awesome.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

So you wont let us in on whats coming huh? All is this waiting and anticipation is not fun ! 



charles said:


> I am expecting 3 separate shipments of plecos. So something for everyone


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Whoa Gary....I can't believe I missed that. I guess all that harrassment from Charles eventually paid off. I guess at some point you just gotta cave on stuff in this hobby. It is beautiful. The thing that hits me are the "blue" eyes...it looks so freakishly unnatural that you can't stop looking at it due to the vibrant colour. Awesome.


Hahaha...yeah. But you know, the blue eyes are the least of it. The body armour is amazing, along with the trailers in the tail, which Charles kept perfect. And the odontoides, under the LED lighting, give the entire body a golden sheen. It's like Jurassic Park in my tank! It's something to behold in person.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Tony, you should get a blue eye as well. I know where you can find one.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah, I'll bet you do Charles. Alright, if I end up getting a bigger pleco tank down the road, I will pick one up. How's that for commitment??? :bigsmile:



charles said:


> Tony, you should get a blue eye as well. I know where you can find one.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco can live with ur african...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah I have patience Charles. I think with my 400g, I'm just going through what alot of people go through and can't settle on a particular tank.....its going to take me a while. I'm sure my African phase (once again) will run its course in due time. My next setup for that tank will likely end up being south american again. I was thinking large predators for a while, but I just don't think that will hold my interest. 

For now, I'm going to have fun rescaping this 33g for my zebras! I may add a couple of friends for them, but that's about it for now.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

With the size of your tank, how about trying some large predator fish...

A tank like that, I would try stocking these...
6 or so Golden dorado
a swamp eel
a blue eye panaque or a bunch of blue/green phantom, queen nugget, etc
a ray or two.
a group of balzaii geo. for color and odd looking head shape.
a group of spotted silver dollars (you have to come and see them in person, they are much different than other dollars.

It is not as colorful as your african, but it does have all types of unique shape and behavior fish in there. And it is busy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> With the size of your tank, how about trying some large predator fish...
> 
> A tank like that, I would try stocking these...
> 6 or so Golden dorado
> ...


I like this list except the plecos. I think a small group of Pseudas would have huge space to grow and possibly even breed in there, so L25, L114, L273, L160 would work out much better in terms of diet and being able to compete for the same type of food in that tank and they also have less chance of gnawing on the acrylic. The Phantoms would be lost in a tank that size. Just my thoughts.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

haha, I love this forum. I will probably end up doing something with a south american theme next year, when my african flavour of the day runs its course. I want to take my time to design it. Given that I have a 3 foot deep tank, I want to provide some 3 dimensional aquascaping. I always have some ideas. I want to use some large flat rocks to terrace the tank in different areas to provide something interesting to look at. Just been looking at some of the great looking tanks out there in terms of aquascaping....totally gets me psyched. 

Rays, I dunno, I have never been totally able to get into those.


----------

